# I'm looking for work in southern BC



## Cumminsredkneck

Hey guys I'm a 23 year old guy in the cranbrook BC area with a lot of out door and chainsaw experience and maintenance. I got my level 1 enform chainsaw operators certificate along with OFA level 1 with a transportation endorcement. 

I need hours to work through the certification process I need 25 days till I can get my level 2 beginners fallers cert. I was hoping someone might see this and be looking full time or even part time for someone or might know someone who is looking to train me. 

Thankyou
Josh


----------



## Big_Wood

i'd call around to logging crews redneck. maybe you can get on a landing somewhere. level 1 is just bucking i think right. shouldn't be hard to find someone willing to get you doing some bucking for a month. then you can go back and do your level 2. i'm not sure if they do heli that far in land but heli crews always got a guy running around cutting oversize. probably no oversize in cranbrook though lol probably have better luck with google then on an american site.


----------



## Cumminsredkneck

westcoaster90 said:


> i'd call around to logging crews redneck. maybe you can get on a landing somewhere. level 1 is just bucking i think right. shouldn't be hard to find someone willing to get you doing some bucking for a month. then you can go back and do your level 2. i'm not sure if they do heli that far in land but heli crews always got a guy running around cutting oversize. probably no oversize in cranbrook though lol probably have better luck with google then on an american site.




Yeah fair enough man I've been calling around but noone really is doing anything with buckers anymore. It's all done by processors but I need those 25 days bucking which is stupid I can drop a tree 3' across at the butt within a foot of where I want it but I need those stupid hours of bucking so i figured it wouldnt hurt to just ask.


----------



## Big_Wood

are you planning to work in BC or Alberta after it's all done? the council here has cracked down hard on Enform. a guy has to work oil and gas for 2 years before he can challenge certification here and even then it's no guarentee you will pass. there has been talk about making it so alberta guys have to go through their break in here before they challenge the certification as well. it's not the same at all no matter what anyone says. take a rediculous steep mountainous terrain with holes, cliffs, spongy danger tree's, and stacks of windfall all over the place with a 1.5' layer of moss over the whole show lol. it's not all like that here but that seems the be the most hurt'n. not trying to beat down your hopes but you might consider trying for a loan to get into the BC course? that's what i did and i could fall tree's right away. things are gonna start picking up within this next month. lots of work once that snow melt of the tops. i'm gonna be starting some heli in 10 days it looks like. pretty stoked about it. if your serious about pursuing the enform route you might come west a bit to look for your 25 days. wherever's theres hand falling there will be bucking. even alot of our woods here is done with the buncher now. yer right though, doesn't hurt to ask at all. never know, there might be a guy who could take you on who lurks the site and see's your post. another option is to find someone who has bucking available but doesn't want to hire and tell him you'll do it free as long as he signs you off on it. that's how i got my first gig. these guys gotta see what you can do.


----------



## Cumminsredkneck

westcoaster90 said:


> are you planning to work in BC or Alberta after it's all done? the council here has cracked down hard on Enform. a guy has to work oil and gas for 2 years before he can challenge certification here and even then it's no guarentee you will pass. there has been talk about making it so alberta guys have to go through their break in here before they challenge the certification as well. it's not the same at all no matter what anyone says. take a rediculous steep mountainous terrain with holes, cliffs, spongy danger tree's, and stacks of windfall all over the place with a 1.5' layer of moss over the whole show lol. it's not all like that here but that seems the be the most hurt'n. not trying to beat down your hopes but you might consider trying for a loan to get into the BC course? that's what i did and i could fall tree's right away. things are gonna start picking up within this next month. lots of work once that snow melt of the tops. i'm gonna be starting some heli in 10 days. pretty stoked about it. if your serious about pursuing the enform route you might come west a bit to look for your 25 days. wherever's theres hand falling there will be bucking. even alot of our woods here is done with the buncher now. yer right though, doesn't hurt to ask at all. never know, there might be a guy who could take you on who lurks the site and see's your post. another option is to find someone who has bucking available but doesn't want to hire and tell him you'll do it free as long as he signs you off on it. that's how i got my first gig. these guys gotta see what you can do.




I was planning to work in bc but the loan for the course is outta the question at the moment unfortionatly.
Thats a very good point on the free time thing thats a good idea actually I can afford the lil time off for sure I'm on EI now. I wasn't going to challenge the cert I was gonna go all the way through the process.

Have fun out heli logging man I'm sitting on my ass on EI rightnow i'd much rather be out doing that.


----------



## Big_Wood

so you plan to take the BC course after all that? the free time thing is a way in. if a guy don't take you on with that offer he really don't need anyone lol. i offered a free week in the beginning. it got me out there with a guy and got me a bit of work afterwards with him. that was falling though and i lucked out cause he had a faller go through surgery prior so had room. after the faller returned i was put on call until something big comes around. started pursuing other options though as i want to work other area's as well. i offered another free week to this heli crew. it's just something you gotta do to get your foot in the door sometimes. can't wait til i'm certified.


----------



## Cumminsredkneck

No i just wanna go right through with enform if I can. I think i'm gonna try what you said offer some free work in exchange for the hours towards my certification sorta like a practicum i guess.


----------



## Big_Wood

Cumminsredkneck said:


> No i just wanna go right through with enform if I can. I think i'm gonna try what you said offer some free work in exchange for the hours towards my certification sorta like a practicum i guess.



thing is that even after you are level 3 faller with enform or even a level 4 enform QST you still don't automatically become a BC faller. you will have to work in oil and gas for 2 years minimum and then your only option is to challenge the certification here in BC which shouldn't be a problem if someone trains you properly. i'm not quite sure how it goes anymore and you may want to look into it but i hear come soon they won't even let enform guys do that anymore. i was gonna go the enform route but it was a big hassle and the council admin told me they were gonna get rid of the certification challenging altogether. i just said **** it and got the loan for the course. because you're on EI work BC will pay for $7500 of the course plus some living expenses so you would need a $24,000 loan. that's what i did except i got $28,000 to live like a king. everything worked out mint for me cause i had never been on EI in my life when i first decided i was gonna take the course but i was eligable for EI. so decided to apply for EI and get that flowing, then got them to pay for the course. takes about 2 months of jumping through hoops to get it done but was worth it. if EI paid for your enform that sucks cause you through that opportunity away after you took that course as you can only do it once in your life.


----------



## Cumminsredkneck

Ei didn't pay for it I did a college program at selkirk college that i walked out of at the end with 25 different forestry related tickets. Theres a lot of enform qst's in bc though that work here that would screw them all out a job and enform is recegnized in bc. That sucks.


----------



## Big_Wood

enform QST's are oil and gas QST's. an enform QST i don't believe can offer BC QST services here unless they are working oil and gas. enform is recognized in BC but not as an equivelent. your level 3 faller there would cross over to a trainee faller here and then not even legitimately. you would have to work 2 years in oil and gas and then challenge the BC certification and pass it before you could even work here and then you would be a certified faller needing to be trained as the woods here will open your eyes to what production falling is. it's not the same as oil and gas. not even close. i'm not trying to bust your balls bud, i'm just wanting to be sure you know what your in for. that's all, i'm on your side lol i would definitely do more research though, it's been a while since i researched it as when i did i realized it was not the way to go and just gave up on it. not sure how things look currently but i don't think anything has changed.


----------



## Cumminsredkneck

I don't doudt what your saying man I've heard so much mixed crap lately on it. I decided to look it up n this is what wcbc says. http://www2.worksafebc.com/topics/certificationtraining/Certification.asp?ReportID=35474


----------



## Big_Wood

ya i read that page too. what i was told is it does certify to work in BC BUT to work in oil and gas. northern BC does have oil and gas just like alberta. i'm just passing along the info man. i read that page when i was planning to go the enform route and was stoked about it. unfortunetly i called to council and they shot my hopes down . the enform ticket is not the equivalent and does not cross over. council told me they were gonna get rid of the process altogether but who knows, maybe enform just picked up their game and are now accepted by the council again? it's been close to a year since i last looked into it. i'm not saying the enform route is not possible. just saying when i checked you had to have that 2 years with enform before you could challenge the BC course to get your BC certification.


----------



## Mapletoffee

Cumminsredkneck said:


> Hey guys I'm a 23 year old guy in the cranbrook BC area with a lot of out door and chainsaw experience and maintenance. I got my level 1 enform chainsaw operators certificate along with OFA level 1 with a transportation endorcement.
> 
> I need hours to work through the certification process I need 25 days till I can get my level 2 beginners fallers cert. I was hoping someone might see this and be looking full time or even part time for someone or might know someone who is looking to train me.
> 
> Thankyou
> Josh


Josh, what are you actually looking for work wise. I'm the Operations Manager for Kootenay Landscape, based in Cranbrook. I'm looking for a keen guy who wants to train to be an arborist and is planning on staying around, wants to learn about trees, become certified and have a career in this industry. We have a bucket truck, chipper, stump grinder, bobcats, loaders, a fleet of lawn maintenance equipment, irrigation, pesticide and snow plowing vehicles. Our number is in the phone book, give me a call, ask for Will.


----------



## Cumminsredkneck

Mapletoffee said:


> Josh, what are you actually looking for work wise. I'm the Operations Manager for Kootenay Landscape, based in Cranbrook. I'm looking for a keen guy who wants to train to be an arborist and is planning on staying around, wants to learn about trees, become certified and have a career in this industry. We have a bucket truck, chipper, stump grinder, bobcats, loaders, a fleet of lawn maintenance equipment, irrigation, pesticide and snow plowing vehicles. Our number is in the phone book, give me a call, ask for Will.




Hey mapletoffee I just noticed you're message I will give you a call tuesday I guess with the long weekend. I've been wanting to move to cranbrook actually for months. 

I'd love to get my fallers ticket, I've ran bobcats and am certified for them, they are fun I'd be happy to run them all day every day. My only problem with being an arborist is I'm terrified of heights.


----------



## Mapletoffee

Cumminsredkneck said:


> Hey mapletoffee I just noticed you're message I will give you a call tuesday I guess with the long weekend. I've been wanting to move to cranbrook actually for months.
> 
> I'd love to get my fallers ticket, I've ran bobcats and am certified for them, they are fun I'd be happy to run them all day every day. My only problem with being an arborist is I'm terrified of heights.


Josh, just being straight up with you here, I'm looking for someone that wants to be an arborist. We don't do tree falling normally in residential areas, so wouldn't be looking to train someone in that area. I don't need bobcat operators at this present time, most of our operators work in the winter. If you have a genuine fear of heights, this may be a non starter, because even as a groundsman, I need someone that can confidently learn to operate a bucket truck and learn how to rescue a team member, that would involve climbing a tree with spurs and ropes.


----------



## AbbyOki

Mapletoffee said:


> Josh, just being straight up with you here, I'm looking for someone that wants to be an arborist. We don't do tree falling normally in residential areas, so wouldn't be looking to train someone in that area. I don't need bobcat operators at this present time, most of our operators work in the winter. If you have a genuine fear of heights, this may be a non starter, because even as a groundsman, I need someone that can confidently learn to operate a bucket truck and learn how to rescue a team member, that would involve climbing a tree with spurs and ropes.



Hi there. I know a friend of mine who would be really interested to work as an arborist. He has worked as a climber before and he knows to operate a bucket truck too. He is currently searching for a new job. But he has filed for a bankruptcy recently, here in Toronto. Will that be a problem for him to get a job as an arborist? Will he be able to get a job under you?


----------



## Mapletoffee

AbbyOki said:


> Hi there. I know a friend of mine who would be really interested to work as an arborist. He has worked as a climber before and he knows to operate a bucket truck too. He is currently searching for a new job. But he has filed for a bankruptcy recently, here in Toronto. Will that be a problem for him to get a job as an arborist? Will he be able to get a job under you?


The post has been filled for now Abby, but I don't see how a bankruptcy would stop someone hiring a guy as long as he works well.


----------



## Cumminsredkneck

Exactly the person had to file to shortage of money in the end the govt and himself prob both are out money they wont keep him from working especially when the govt gets his tax money.


----------



## Westboastfaller

westcoaster90 said:


> ya i read that page too. what i was told is it does certify to work in BC BUT to work in oil and gas. northern BC does have oil and gas just like alberta. i'm just passing along the info man. i read that page when i was planning to go the enform route and was stoked about it. unfortunetly i called to council and they shot my hopes down . the enform ticket is not the equivalent and does not cross over. council told me they were gonna get rid of the process altogether but who knows, maybe enform just picked up their game and are now accepted by the council again? it's been close to a year since i last looked into it. i'm not saying the enform route is not possible. just saying when i checked you had to have that 2 years with enform before you could challenge the BC course to get your BC certification.


When the cats away the mouse will play.
This was worked out in November I believe on his thread then.
What his link says stands. So it's the firefighting fallers cert that is only good from wildland firefighting within there capabilities throughout the world.
That would be due to lack of training in areas like measuring, signage procedures. Hi vis. A few different things that don't meet OH&S
We went over this last time.
The part they changed was A NEW Enform Faller has to have 2 years
as a faller before they can challenge a "BC Fallers". (News flash..." BC Fallers isn't the only gig in town, 'You' don't need both. Ones are work stands for its self. Thats it man. Thats the " NEW" stipulation. Anyone that hasn't cut on the coast would be aPERIODee there PERIOD!! He is eligible for full rate if/when he was good enough well ahead of a BC Faller trainee BECAUSE his ticket meets BCFST as well .....

"Occupational Health and Safety Regulation for falling in a forestry operation and is certified to work as a faller in B.C. However, in all cases, the obligation resides with the employer to ensure that the certified faller is competent to undertake the specific work the employer has hired the faller to do"

It will be up to an employer in the end but the employer CAN NOT be liable for his ticket. just bad judgement.


----------



## Cumminsredkneck

Westboastfaller said:


> When the cats away the mouse will play.
> This was worked out in November I believe on his thread then.
> What his link says stands. So it's the firefighting fallers cert that is only good from wildland firefighting within there capabilities throughout the world.
> That would be due to lack of training in areas like measuring, signage procedures. Hi vis. A few different things that don't meet OH&S
> We went over this last time.
> The part they changed was A NEW Enform Faller has to have 2 years
> as a faller before they can challenge a "BC Fallers". (News flash..." BC Fallers isn't the only gig in town, two don't need both. Your work stands for its self. Thats it man. Thats the " NEW" stipulation. Anyone that hasn't cut on the coast is a trainee PERIOD!! He is eligible for full rate if/when he was good enough well ahead of a BC Faller trainee BECAUSE his ticket meets BCFST as well .....
> 
> "Occupational Health and Safety Regulation for falling in a forestry operation and is certified to work as a faller in B.C. However, in all cases, the obligation resides with the employer to ensure that the certified faller is competent to undertake the specific work the employer has hired the faller to do"
> 
> It will be up to an employer in the end but the employer CAN NOT be liable for his ticket. just bad judgement.


So your saying id need to spent time falling on the coast no matter what. And the enform cert is somewhat meaningless?


----------



## Big_Wood

since this thread i met a guy falling with an enform ticket. he is allowed to fall unsupervised and doesn't get the rate of a certified faller here but he is allowed to work. that council pisses me off something fierce. when i wanted to do the enform route they basicly told me it was not possible anymore (jamie and i actually had a discussion about it when i was trying for that route). now it sounds like that was sorted out as i was doing my course lol would have been alot cheaper. the guy i met says it's just harder to get work cause alot of guys don't look at that ticket the same. that link redneck posted has also not been changed in forever, it still reads exactly the same as when i talked to the council about the enform route.


----------



## Big_Wood

Cumminsredkneck said:


> So your saying id need to spent time falling on the coast no matter what. And the enform cert is somewhat meaningless?



you can fall anywhere in BC and get certified but when you come to the coast you will be nothing more then a trainee. whole different game out here. there are alot of fallers come from the interior and need to be trained even if they have been falling for years. i was talking a QST who did a month up north BC interior ans he said he was auditing stumps not much bigger the saplings lol


----------



## Cumminsredkneck

So if i go the enform route i can fall anywhere but on the coast?


----------



## Westboastfaller

Really man?


----------



## Cumminsredkneck

Westboastfaller said:


> Really man?



I dunno im trying to make sense of the conversation.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Cumminsredkneck said:


> I don't doudt what your saying man I've heard so much mixed crap lately on it. I decided to look it up n this is what wcbc says. http://www2.worksafebc.com/topics/certificationtraining/Certification.asp?ReportID=35474


??Not at all, if you don't want to try on the coast then that's good. I was just putting it into perspective for Shane. I said it's as valid as a BC Fallers Ticket in every way. BCFSC can't change that withoutunvalidating every Faller under them too. Theysold Enform the rights to their designed course.
BCFSC didn't like Enforms gatekeepers so they said any newly certs can not challenge a 'BC Fallers' under a two year time frame & "X amout of days work" of Valid and provable experience.
That's all they can do.
It's the name onthe Jersey that counts.

*Edit/ repost 
Srry man I missed your quote and originally wrote 
"?? Not all" by mistake. It now says "??not at all"
I can see that being contradicting.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Westway Logging has year round long term work they say.
They are looking for buckers and a pile of Fallers for there opperations right now in operations between Salmon arm & Revelstoke. 5 & 2 shifts year round.
If you fully break In that country
then you can work the coast by comparetaple experience. Not your typical Interior Falling..lol


----------

